# Capitol Limited traveling tips?



## Dawn (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello!

This is my first time traveling by train. I'll be on the Capitol Limited going from Cleveland to DC on 6/12 and then head right back to Cleveland on 6/13. I'm purchasing a reserved coach seat each way.

What should I expect? It doesn't look like I'm limited to staying on the level of my seat so does it matter which I choose? How strict are the weight limits? I'll be traveling with schoolbooks which I will carry but are heavy. Any tips or tricks?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 4, 2017)

Technically, there are weight limits for both checked baggage and carry-on baggage.

For checked baggage, each piece can not exceed 50 pounds. If you check 2 bags, with one weighing 56 pounds and the other weighing 32 pouunds, they will make you redistribute the items so each bag is under 50 pounds. (I witnessed this within the past 2 weeks!)

There is also a weight limit on carry-on bags, but as long as you can carry them easily by yourself, chances are that nobody will question them. (Nobody will check with a scale or tape measure, unless it is very obvious.)

You are not restricted in coach as to the upper level or lower level seating, unless you specifically booked lower level seating. However, they generally save them for handicapped people or those who have difficulty with stairs. I once booked lower level seating, but was asked if I would sit on the upper level.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 10, 2017)

You are not restricted to a certain level of your Coach, plus on the upper level you can access the SSL car and the DC for sightseeing and meals and snacks. You are restricted from entering the Sleeping Cars, unless you are ticketed for a sleeper.


----------

